# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  AOC совместно с Studio F. A. Porsche представляют новую серию мониторов

## Labs

Пристегните ваши ремни и приготовьтесь встретить дизайн, от которого захватывает дух.

Компания AOC представляет две новые модели мониторов. Разработанные совместно со всемирно известным дизайнерским домом Studio F. A. Porsche, 24-дюймовый AOC PDS241 и 27-дюймовый AOC PDS271 переворачивают традиционное представление о мониторе. Это первые в мире дисплеи с модульной контрукцией: один кабель, подключенный к подставке, объединяет в себе функции питания устройства и HDMI коннектора. Благодаря отсутствию рамок с трех сторон, AH-IPS панели, асимметричной металлической подставке, ультратонкому корпусу и минималистичному дизайну новинки премиального уровня привлекают внимание даже в выключенном состоянии. 

*Инновационный и элегантный дизайн*

Популярная компания-производитель дисплеев AOC и легендарный дизайнерский дом Studio F. A. Porsche разработали совместный дизайн новых мониторов. Инновационная форма напрямую продиктована философией Фердинанда Александра Порше. Он говорил: «Если вы проанализируете функцию предмета, форма часто становится очевидной». 

По сути монитор – это всего лишь экран. Но на деле зачастую происходит так, что этот простой предмет «перегружен» подставками и множеством кабелей. Новая серия PDS от AOC кардинально меняет традиционный подход к оформлению монитора. «Выразительная форма основания подчеркивает простую идею об интеграции кабелей в подставку», - комментирует дизайнерское решение Хеннинг Ризелер (Henning Rieseler), руководитель Studio F. A. Porsche в Берлине.

Оба монитора – 24” PDS241 и 27'' PDS271 – понравятся пользователям, для которых важен статус и стиль, например, руководителям бизнеса, дизайнерам и художникам. С лицевой стороны асимметричная металлическая подставка подчеркивает отсутствие рамки с трех сторон экрана. Обе модели тоньше, чем новейшие смартфоны – всего 5,2 мм. Дизайнерские дисплеи отличаются элегантным внешним видом и с обратной стороны – сигнальный кабель и кабель питания интегрированы в подставку и выходят наружу у ее основания. 

«Мы очень гордимся результатом сотрудничества AOC с Studio F. A. Porsche. Эти новые футуристические и элегантные мониторы линейки PDS позволяют заявить о приверженности AOC к инновационным продуктам, как с точки зрения технологий, так и дизайна», - говорит директор по маркетингу и развитию AOC Штефан Соммер (Stefan Sommer).

*Широкий цветовой охват и углы обзора*

Современная AH-IPS панель обеспечивает Full-HD разрешение (1920x1080 пикселей) и широкие углы обзора 178°, а технология SuperColor WCG от AOC – охват 100% цветового пространства sRGB и 90% NTSC.

*Технологии для сохранения здоровья глаз*

Для пользователей, которые проводят длительное время за компьютером, мониторы оснащены технологиями Low Blue Light и Flicker-Free. AOC Low Blue Light уменьшает излучение вредного синего света, не принося в жертву качество цвета. Технология AOC Flicker-Free регулирует яркость, используя для подсветки постоянный ток вместо широтно-импульсивной модуляции, и таким образом решает проблему дискомфорта и усталости глаз даже в течение длительного времени использования. HDMI разъем позволяет пользователям подключать к монитору любые устройства от десктопных компьютеров и ноутбуков до игровых и телевизионных приставок, а аудиовыход служит для подсоединения гарнитуры или динамиков.

Мониторы AOC PDS241 и PDS271 поступят в продажу в июне 2017 года. Рекомендованная производителем цена моделей PDS241 и PDS271 составляет 492 и 672 белорусских рубля соответственно.

----------

